# Block leave fish!



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

Pics of fish I caught on block leave. I believe the snapper and amberjack were caught on USS Strength. I had plenty of other fish on and lost them in the fight or got chopped up by a shark. I wish the weather would have cooperated more of course but we still got out and got into some fish including flounder and shark. Tight lines everyone.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

OK I'll bight the hook, What the hell is Block leave? And where is the USS Strength? Oh and nice catch:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

sealark said:


> OK I'll bight the hook, What the hell is Block leave? And where is the USS Strength? Oh and nice catch:thumbup::thumbup:


1. I don't know either.

2. http://www.divespots.com/scuba/spotID-293/view.divespot
http://www.adiscuba.com/dive-sites/300/uss-strength/

3. +1


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the report & pics cliphord.

Block leave is a military term and generally scheduled around major [long] holiday periods for maximum time off. It's generally broken up into two or three ##days sections, those called a BLOCK.

Catch 'em up.


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh sorry guys. Got back from afghanistan in september and was granted 30 days of leave


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I guess it's just modern day military slang, I put 20 uears in Navy and never heard that term.


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for your service!


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

sealark said:


> I guess it's just modern day military slang, I put 20 uears in Navy and never heard that term.


 
Me either,
Probably because they wouldn’t let us do it that way back then. Had to return to ship or base check in & back out ONBOARD  (back-in-the-day). Although I do recall a short period of time when they allowed us to start leave by calling in *from home *on Monday & calling in *from home* on Friday, but that went away when people were caught calling in from their destinations.


----------

